# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  cement/masonary blocks for retaining wall

## Williamstown

I'm replacing the back fence, while doing so want to replace a 500mm high retaining wall, currently made up of old sleepers as its in pretty bad condition.
Rather then use sleepers or Treated pine I'm thinking about using those large blocks which I've seen on gardening shows.  They don't need to look good as they will be hidden by the new fence.  Does anyone know where to buy these blocks and how much they are?  
Any links to websites showing how to use them would be appreciated.

----------


## Terrian

> I'm replacing the back fence, while doing so want to replace a 500mm high retaining wall, currently made up of old sleepers as its in pretty bad condition.
> Rather then use sleepers or Treated pine I'm thinking about using those large blocks which I've seen on gardening shows.  They don't need to look good as they will be hidden by the new fence.  Does anyone know where to buy these blocks and how much they are?  
> Any links to websites showing how to use them would be appreciated.

  your local garden supplies would be the first port of call, somewhere around the $4 per block mark would be my best guess (been a few years since I sold them)   http://www.boral.com.au/OutdoorDesig...aining%20Walls

----------


## Planned LScape

Yup Terrian, Boral still sell the 390 x 190 x 190 besser blocks for around $3.90.... can vary according to what sort of trade price customers can get, or whether some yards put more of a markup on them

----------


## Terrian

> Yup Terrian, Boral still sell the 390 x 190 x 190 besser blocks for around $3.90.... can vary according to what sort of trade price customers can get, or whether some yards put more of a markup on them

  
Boral actually print a retail price list for sellers, we never gave discounts on boral products, there just was not enough margin to do that, the only discount you might have gotten was if you took more than 2 pallets worth, no delivery or handleing fee was charged then  :Smilie:

----------


## Williamstown

I found what I was after:  http://www.realcrete.com.au/index.ph...pers&albumNo=1 
Cheers for the assitance

----------

